# Anderson Bow Company 2010 product introduction



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

3.1-3.4........................I like that!


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Pics???????????????????


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Interesting-----Very Interesting.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Your new products sound really promising Ed. Post some Pics.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*The 2010 Anderson Apollo*

Here is the Apollo for 2010
The Apollo measures 29 1/4" ATA, with a 7 3/4" brace height. 
Bow speed is 305 IBO. 
Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max. 
Draw lengths available from 24" to 30 1/2" in 1/2" increments
Bow Weight is 3.1 lbs. (Yes, this is not a typo!)
Major features include our patent-pending AEROLITE solid-riser.
Minimal-Contact limb pockets
Cocobolo wood and leather grip
12 1/2" solid limbs
Patent-pending SBDT cam system with adjustable hard draw stop with interchangable modules
Rear Mounted String Suppressor is a standard accessory.
"Deep Woods" Camouflage is our standard finish
Bow will also be available with a "Black" anodize riser/Deep Woods Pockets/limbs Camouflage combination.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

andersonbow said:


> Here is the Apollo for 2010
> The Apollo measures 29 1/4" ATA, with a 7 3/4" brace height.
> Bow speed is 305 IBO.
> Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max.
> ...



Did you increase the arrow shelf width and change the sight cut out to get better vane clearance for Blazers. The Crow XL was tight in that regard.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

andersonbow said:


> Here is the Apollo for 2010
> The Apollo measures 29 1/4" ATA, with a 7 3/4" brace height.
> Bow speed is 305 IBO.
> Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max.
> ...


I really like the specs of these short ATA bows. Will have to find a way to shoot one somewhere.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Man that one sweet bow I got to have one.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Can not wait to see the IBO on the rest of the bows.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I love the sound of these new bows. I loved shootin my crow and XL, but to shave off about a pound of phys weight will be awsome...


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

nice job ed


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*More Apollo Photos*

Here are some additional photos of the new Anderson Apollo. Enjoy!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

man got to get one of these.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Here is the 2010 FeatherHawk*

Here is the 2010 FeatherHawk
The FeatherHawk measures 36 1/2" ATA, with a 6 3/8" brace height. 
Bow speed is 325 IBO. 
Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max. 
Draw lengths available from 24" to 31 1/2" in 1/2" increments
Bow Weight is 3.3 lbs. 
Major features include our patent-pending AEROLITE solid-riser.
Minimal-Contact limb pockets
Cocobolo wood and leather grip
14" solid limbs
Patent-pending SBDT cam system with adjustable hard draw stop with interchangable modules
Rear Mounted String Suppressor is a standard accessory.
"Next G-1 Vista" Camouflage is our standard finish
Bow will also be available with a "Black" anodize riser/and Next G-1 Vista Pockets/limbs Camouflage combination. 
Bow will also be available in our standard colors, and then you can always "Make It Personal" with your own design of patterns and colors.

More "Detail" photos should be available by this weekend.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*More FeatherHawk Photos*

Here as promised are more FeatherHawk detail photos


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*The 2010 Voyager*

Here is the 2010 Voyager 

The Voyager measures 31 1/2" ATA, with a 8" brace height. 
Bow speed is 310 IBO. 
Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max. 
Draw lengths available from 24" to 30 1/2" in 1/2" increments
Bow Weight is 3.2 lbs. 
Major features include our patent-pending AEROLITE solid-riser.
Minimal-Contact limb pockets
Cocobolo wood and leather grip
13 1/2" solid limbs
Patent-pending SBDT cam system with adjustable hard draw stop with interchangable modules
Rear Mounted String Suppressor is a standard accessory.
"Deep Woods" Camouflage is our standard finish
Bow will also be available with a "Black" anodize riser/and Deep Woods Pockets/limbs Camouflage combination. 
And then you can always "Make It Personal" with your own design of patterns and colors.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice old school look! Keep up the nice work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Ted and the rest of the folks at ABC have done a great job of improving the bows this year. The bows are really lite with no hand shock. They shoot very well. I think that people will be happy with the changes at ABC.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

Wayne,

Thanks for your comments; we hope everyone is excited about the bows as we are and all of the folks who have had an opportunity to test shoot these light-weight bows during their development

Ted Fiock
Anderson Bow Company


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*More detail photos coming*

We'll try to post some additional detail photos on Wednesday or Thursday of the Voyager!


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Detail Photos of the 2010 Voyager*

As promised here are some detail pics of the new Anderson Voyager bow.


----------



## NEW_AT_IT (May 20, 2006)

*Testing*

How did the cams make it through dryfire testing?


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

The cam and control wheel designs are very solid. We have never had an issue with Cam or Wheel strength that we are aware of. Each is manufactured with heavilier than industry normal rail thicknesses, and the string and cable grooves are a little deeper than most of the industry. With thicker rail side walls, these cams and wheels will take a beating and still provide excellent protection for the strings and cables. Even through our system is about 30% lighter than last year's cam package, we are still about 20% heavier than most everyone else in the industry. 

Thanks for your question! 

Ted Fiock
Anderson Bow Company


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*The 2010 ThunderHawk*

Here is the 2010 ThunderHawk
The ThunderHawk measures 34 ATA, with a 7 1/4" brace height. 
Bow speed is 320 IBO. 
Draw weights will be available at 40-45-50-55-60-65 and 70 max. 
Draw lengths available from 24" to 31 1/2" in 1/2" increments
Bow Weight is 3.4 lbs. 
Major features include our patent-pending AEROLITE solid-riser.
Minimal-Contact limb pockets
Cocobolo wood and leather grip
14" solid limbs ( bow is a near-parallel limb design )
Patent-pending SBDT cam system with adjustable hard draw stop with interchangable modules
Rear Mounted String Suppressor is a standard accessory.
"Next G-1 Vista" Camouflage is our standard finish
Bow will also be available with a "Black" anodize riser/and Next G-1 Vista Pockets/limbs Camouflage combination. 
Bow will also be available in our standard colors, and then you can always "Make It Personal" with your own design of patterns and colors.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice looking bow there!!! I really liked the look of the Crow XL from last year but have not had a chance to shoot an Anderson yet!!


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Crow and Crow XL for 2010*

Keep looking on this thread, I'll have postings early in the week on the 2010 Crow and Crow XL. Both have changes and enhancements for the 2010 year, and will join the other four new bows to complete the 2010 product line.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

OK .. you've clearly got my attention! .:thumb:. I'm very interested in your new bows!


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

*2010 Bows are great!*

My husband and I own an Archery shop in Indiana. We recently have picked up the Anderson line. I love the 2010 bows! I will have an Apollo for hunting and I will be shooting the Thunderhawk for the tournaments this coming season.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*2010 Crow and CROW XL*

Here are photos of the 2010 Crow and Crow XL, each bow has been upgraded with changes and enhancements for 2010. 

The Crow is 31 1/2" ATA and 8" Brace with IBO speed at 305.
The Crow XL is 36 1/2" ATA and 6 3/8" Brace with IBO speed at 320.

Both bows for 2010 will have our 2nd generation SBDT cam system with adjustable hard stops, and both bows are slightly lighter than last year with the Crow weighing 4.2 lbs, and the Crow XL weighing 4.1 lbs. The lighter cam system has also improved performance. 

Both bows are available in an all camouflage finish, or a black riser, camouflage pockets and limbs combination of which both are shown in photos here. 

All other specifications for these two bows remain the same as 2009 specifications.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice array of bows. I need to shoot one of these Andersons. Ive always been a guy that likes to take the road less traveled too!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice checkering on the side plates reminds me of my Silvertips :thumbs_up


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Very nice array of bows. I need to shoot one of these Andersons. Ive always been a guy that likes to take the road less traveled too!!:thumbs_up


X's 2 .. and since my tragic accindent, i haven't had the chance to find a bow that would work for me! .. maybe :dontknowne of these will allow to get me back to bow hunting again?


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Other 2010 product line details*

Here are a few other details for the 2010 product line. 

Anderson Bow is proud to announce that we will be exclusively using Winner's Choice String and cable sets on the full product line. 

The full product line, all six bows will be available in 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, 65, and 70 max. draw weights. We feel that in offering our dealers draw weights in 5 # increments, they can better outfit their customers into a draw weight range where the shooter is always shooting the bow at near maximum performance. 

Our cam system is designed with a full range of modules (five) , so we can again offer a full range of draw lengths, from 23.5" or 24" up to 30 1/2 to 31 1/2" lengths.

Our entire product line is available in either LH or RH models. 

More later.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*good lookin bows*

wish you guy the very best, u have a good lookin product and alot of people like a lite bow and u definitely have that :smile:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

put this to the top.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*New Anderson Bow Website is Up!*

The new revised Anderson Bow Website is now up and includes all of the updates and changes for the 2010 model year. Also check out the latest news and information on ABC here. 

Visit us at www.andersonbow.com


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Can not wait to take a look!




andersonbow said:


> The new revised Anderson Bow Website is now up and includes all of the updates and changes for the 2010 model year. Also check out the latest news and information on ABC here.
> 
> Visit us at www.andersonbow.com


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Ted the new site looks great. You folks are doing a great job!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

TTT for this


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*2010 Black/Camouflage Bow Photos*

The complete 2010 product line will be available with a black riser and camouflage combination. This is a standard no charge option for the entire product line. 

Here are some photos, enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

They look great. Will you have a booth at ATA? I would like to shoot a couple of these, especially the Thunderhawk.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

ABC will be at the ATA. The bows shoot very well. They weigh next to nothing. No hand shock. Very durable. Very easy to tune. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Anderson Bow at ATA 2010*

Anderson Bow will be at ATA 2010, Please visit us at booth #677. We will have a shooting lane nearby our booth and will have the entire bow line set up ready to shoot. We look forward to everyone's visit and interest. 

Ted Fiock
President, ABC


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Anderson Bow's "Make It Personal" options*

Previous postings have covered the majority of the 2010 standard product line. Now I would like to have some discussion on our "Make It Personal" program. With "Make it Personal" you get to choose a variety of bow finish options, including the riser, pockets, limbs, and cams. This can include patterns, colors, custom painting, etc. You can outfit you bow with custom medallions, including text, pictures, logos, etc. You will soon be able to choose from a variety of wood types for your grips. You will be able to choose your own string and cable colors and combinations. With our program you are able to make your bow unique to you for a very affordable price. 

Here is an example of a make it personal special with a rosewood riser, high gloss black limb pockets and limbs. More examples are to come.


----------



## Born Deadly (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, love the new changes you have made!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for your comments; if you like to "looks" of the changes, just wait til you get an opportunity to "feel" the changes when you shoot our product line.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*More "Make It Personal" riser samples*

Here are a variety of "Make It Personal" riser samples. Enjoy!


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Anderson Bow Grips*

You soon will be able to choose from a variety of wood types for your grips. Shown here is our standard Cocobolo grips, then Black Walnut, and then Aromatic Cedar. More wood types will be offered in the very near future. Plus if you desire something special, just contact us!


----------



## v2sutton (Feb 26, 2009)

i soooo call the pink one


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like the new wood grips! They look great! Can not wait to get mine!:wink:


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

You will be pleasantly suprised how well the short ATA shoots! If you are a fan of the long ATA then this will be a short ATA you will like. It is light but it isn't torquey.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Merry Christmas*

To Everyone,

A Joyful and Merry Christmas and best wishes for a Happy New Year!

Anderson Bow Company


----------



## firedude601 (Dec 10, 2008)

I shot the bows last week they are great shooting bows. very quit and no hand shock


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you all at the ATA show. I will be pointing your booth out to as many as I can! You guys have a great line up!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all, and a super 2010!! With this line up you can bet it will!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

3.1 lbs.


----------



## lumbermill (Mar 20, 2004)

You need to at least try to shoot one of these bows. Ed is a genius when it comes to grip design. The grips he designed for Pearson are still in use. With one of his designs you won't need a fancy $50-$150 "custom" grip. He somehow makes them repeatable AND comfortable. Just my opinion, but is not all that arguable.:darkbeer:


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Happy New Year!*

Here's wishing everyone a joyful and happy 2010 from Anderson Bow Company!!!:darkbeer:

PS: Everyone be careful and safe out there this evening!


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Notice to all dealers - 2010 ATA Show*

Anderson Bow Company would like to invite all dealers to stop in and see us at ATA 2010. We'll be in booth #677. We'll have the complete product line there and a variety of bows ready to test and shoot at our shooting lane. Stop in the see us!

Ted Fiock
President
Anderson Bow Company


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

For everyone going to the show, I'm sure you are already planning your time and making some sort of a strategy. Please include this Anderson in your must see lists. The weights of these bows are unbelievable! This is a bow that has a selling point before you even shoot it! The work that went into the design of the new Aerolite line is incredible. Shooters and Dealer spoke and Anderson listened! It is a great bow and I can not wait for the 2010 season with Anderson in my shop.


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*ATA show follow up!*

Anderson Bow Company would like to thank everyone who visited our booth and shooting lane at the show. Hopefully many of you got an opportunity to see and shoot our 2010 line of bows. We look forward to building a relationship with many retailers and customers during the 2010 year!

Please post your comments on our product(s) as we greatly appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a great time at the show! The 2010 line is awesome! I can not wait to get mine!! The Anderson group is a great bunch of guys with a great product! If you give them your feed back they take it to heart! So tell them what you think!:shade:


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got the first of the 2010 order in the shop. 2-voyegers, 1-thunderhawk, 1-featherhawk. Customers can't believe the weight! Good Job guys!


----------



## K22 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking bows Ed. Hope to see you at NABA again this year.


----------



## Killer n Pink (Nov 17, 2009)

Ed is no longer with Anderson Bow Company. but the 2010 are sweeeeeeeeeet! i can not wait to get my hands on my Thunderhawk and Apollo!:wink:


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

killer n pink said:


> ed is no longer with anderson bow company. But the 2010 are sweeeeeeeeeet! I can not wait to get my hands on my thunderhawk and apollo!:wink:


w. T. H!!!!!!


----------



## andersonbow (Jul 1, 2009)

*Looking forward to NABA*

To all friends out west; we will be at NABA again this year. Look for us at booth 137.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking to get some Featherhawks in. With 3-D upon us I have some customers that can't wait to get there hands on one.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

andersonbow said:


> The complete 2010 product line will be available with a black riser and camouflage combination. This is a standard no charge option for the entire product line.
> 
> Here are some photos, enjoy!


about how much are these bows a running? $$:dontknow:$$ ...


----------

